
Practical Emacs Lisp - tosh
http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/elisp.html
======
lispm
More content: Emacs Lisp Tutorial

[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/eintr/](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/eintr/)

